# *Coming* Zebralight H603c/d and H502g/pr Headlamps



## kj2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Just noticed this on ZL's google spreadsheet,










https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WRnPsoYXE9oYKMievC1NOWQyrvSVk8HxkkEMBjAPo_s/edit#gid=0


----------



## markr6 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm surprised to see the colors again. The past models seemed to sell like electric blankets in the middle of summer. Regardless...






I like it


----------



## kj2 (Dec 14, 2015)

Wavelength of that Photo Red looks good. Always wanted a HDS Hyper Red but it was out of reach. This might fill the gap


----------



## Sulik (Dec 14, 2015)

Is it silly to hope on non chrome bezel on H603? Black duct tape to take off a mini-hotspot.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 14, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Wavelength of that Photo Red looks good. Always wanted a HDS Hyper Red but it was out of reach. This might fill the gap



That wavelength is really interesting--I had not noticed that until you pointed it out. 

That's a deep red! Not the normal orangey 620-630 color that passes for red in the LED world.

However, that means a significant reduction in perceived brightness. This part of the wavelength is so far out on the edge of the visible curve that you have to put in a lot more milliwatts to get out the same number of lumens. I am actually pretty surprised that they can get 100 lumens out of it, the same number that they have been getting from their 620-630 red. If you look at the curve for weighting the various wavelengths when you move from radiant flux to luminous flux, you can see that there is a really steep drop-off right around this range. (I won't put in links, but just check the Wiki page on Luminous Flux). 

I have played around with this a little bit with the 5mm LEDs used in Photon lights. Moving from the stock 620 to a 660 wavelength produced a huge drop off in apparent brightness, like I would say a factor of four or more holding current constant. How is Zebralight doing it?

Still, the reds in that region really are gorgeous. I hope they can pull it off, and I will buy one.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 14, 2015)

Separate question: why is there no more recent LED than the XP-E that makes a decent red LED? 

In white LEDs, that is about four generations old, right? XPG, XML, XPL and XHP are all more recent platforms.

Why have none of those newer emitters been given a red version?


----------



## Sulik (Dec 14, 2015)

lampeDépêche said:


> I am actually pretty surprised that they can get 100 lumens out of it, the same number that they have been getting from their 620-630 red.


Just well known ZL copy-paste. From one model to another.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 14, 2015)

Sulik said:


> Just well known ZL copy-paste. From one model to another.



Ah, you may be right about that. That would explain it.


----------



## snakyjake (Dec 14, 2015)

What application will these lights have?
I'm hoping ZL will eventually make a reading headlamp, floody, maybe red, or maybe high CRI at low lumen.


----------



## geokite (Dec 15, 2015)

Wondering the same about the green 502. Long term, difficult to power yard locations, to decorate the house during December? Or March?

I'll probably get the H603d. After getting my first d light (SC52d), I bought two H502d for knuckle lights (for running). Great color light. I would probably gift my current H602.

I could see some appreciating a headlight for use in a dark room for developing film. I'm curious if it would make a better tail light for biking.

Steve


----------



## markr6 (Dec 15, 2015)

H502pr Photo Red AA Flood Headlamp ready for ordering

http://www.zebralight.com/H502pr-Photo-Red-AA-Flood-Headlamp_p_175.html


----------



## insanefred (Dec 15, 2015)

markr6 said:


> H502pr Photo Red AA Flood Headlamp ready for ordering
> 
> http://www.zebralight.com/H502pr-Photo-Red-AA-Flood-Headlamp_p_175.html



would be such an interesting light to have.
Damn, that


----------



## geokite (Dec 15, 2015)

Curious that this most recent AA light does not have reverse polarity protection. Makes me think they just changed out the LED, and nothing else.

Steve


----------



## Sulik (Dec 16, 2015)

And now the question. How to distinguish *r* and *pr*? Sticker on the box. What else?


----------



## insanefred (Dec 16, 2015)

Sulik said:


> And now the question. How to distinguish *r* and *pr*? Sticker on the box. What else?



Turning it on will help you figure which is which, I am pretty sure of it. :nana:


----------



## kj2 (Dec 16, 2015)

Think that pr will be my first purchase of 2016


----------



## geokite (Dec 16, 2015)

Sulik said:


> And now the question. How to distinguish *r* and *pr*? Sticker on the box. What else?



Reminds me of an earlier post by myself. Why are there no printing on the side of the headlights to indicate what it is? The flashlights have it. Any recommendations for putting some sort of tag on these? 

Steve


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 19, 2015)

Comparison to HC30? Any thoughts?


----------



## Sulik (Dec 20, 2015)

BuildingSerenity said:


> Comparison to HC30? Any thoughts?


ZL is famous for not coping anybody. HC30 - is a brand copy. Good, simple copy. 
But comparing it's light... "Heaven & earth."

Upd: ofcourse I compare with H600. 602/603 has no analogues.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 20, 2015)

Whaaaa???


----------



## Lou Minescence (Dec 20, 2015)

I want a red light Zebralight headlamp with a reflector. Red light is hard enough to see, even worse if it's diffused. H52r would be nice. Better yet an H600r.


----------



## Sulik (Dec 20, 2015)

BuildingSerenity said:


> Whaaaa???


Big Nitecore advantage - it is cheaper. Look like that's it.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 20, 2015)

Also, in this thread, we are talking about the high-CRI "c" and "d" mules. The Nitecore headlamp does not have a corresponding version.

I like the staircase-like, perfectly flat runtimes and predictable output levels you get from ZebraLight's buck/boost and boost drivers. Nitecore uses buck drivers, so output tails off at the end of a run.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Dec 20, 2015)

I'll stay tuned for the H603d... I appreciate the descriptions and thoughts.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Dec 20, 2015)

Lou Minescence said:


> I want a red light Zebralight headlamp with a reflector. Red light is hard enough to see, even worse if it's diffused. H52r would be nice. Better yet an H600r.



That was the H51r for AA, H31r for CR123 (and F floody versions for both). I had an H51r that I liked a lot on the back of my bike, until the bike was stolen. You might find one somewhere for sale used.

Honestly, though, the H502r is *very* visible, and across a wide angle. 

The question is: do you want to see other things, or to be seen? If you want to see stuff, then you may want the narrower beam angle for illuminating distant objects. But if you want to *be* seen (e.g. on a bike or as a marker), then wide-angle has advantages over narrow-angle from reflectors. That's why I have not tried to get a used H51r, now that I have the H502r.


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Feb 16, 2016)

So I sent Zebralight an email this afternoon asking about the release of their SC600fd MKIII plus that piqued my interest. 

Here is their reply:

_Subject: SC600FdII PLUS

Looks like 4-5 months out at least, because we are still very busy trying to deal with orders for recently announced models, and there will be H603 series and H600(w) Mk III before the SC600Fd III Plus.

Sincerely,

ZebraLight, Inc.
2908 Story Rd. W
Irving, TX 75038_

First of all, it sure is nice to email a company and get a response in 3 hours!

Next, it looks like the H603 will be here before you know it, but what is the difference in the H603 c/d and H600FIII c/d? 
Looks like all the same specs to me.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 16, 2016)

ateupwithgolf said:


> So I sent Zebralight an email this afternoon asking about the release of their SC600fd MKIII plus that piqued my interest.
> 
> Here is their reply:
> 
> ...



The H603 is the "flood" line with no lens and GITD reflectors and the H600Fc/d MKIII is the "floody" model with a frosted lens.


----------



## newbie66 (Feb 17, 2016)

ateupwithgolf said:


> So I sent Zebralight an email this afternoon asking about the release of their SC600fd MKIII plus that piqued my interest.
> 
> Here is their reply:
> 
> ...



They also mention H600(w) Mk III(non floody model) is coming before SC600Fd III Plus when it is not even on the spec sheet yet.


----------



## ShishouMatt (Feb 17, 2016)

I JUST bought and received my H600f MKIII a few days ago... I am not a fan of the flood model and wish I knew to wait for the non-flood later this year. :\


----------



## Tachead (Feb 17, 2016)

newbie66 said:


> They also mention H600(w) Mk III(non floody model) is coming before SC600Fd III Plus when it is not even on the spec sheet yet.



Yep, it will be XHP35 powered like the new SC offerings judging by other emails from ZL. I'm guessing basically a SC63w in headlamp form (4500K 80CRI with similar output). I hope they keep the original battery compartment like the "c & d" for wide cell compatibility.


----------



## newbie66 (Feb 17, 2016)

ShishouMatt said:


> I JUST bought and received my H600f MKIII a few days ago... I am not a fan of the flood model and wish I knew to wait for the non-flood later this year. :\



Why not? Is it the c / d model?


----------



## newbie66 (Feb 17, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Yep, it will be XHP35 powered like the new SC offerings judging by other emails from ZL. I'm guessing basically a SC63w in headlamp form (4500K 80CRI with similar output). I hope they keep the original battery compartment like the "c & d" for wide cell compatibility.





Yeah, should be similar to SC63. I think it will still need to use unprotected but who knows. Gotta wait and see.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 17, 2016)

ShishouMatt said:


> I JUST bought and received my H600f MKIII a few days ago... I am not a fan of the flood model and wish I knew to wait for the non-flood later this year. :\



What is your issue with the floody model? I think it is the perfect mix of flood and throw myself and find that a diffused beam is much more useful in a headlamp application. The regular version isnt great for up close uses and the full flood model has too little throw so isnt ideal for medium to far uses. Plus, the extra CRI is preferable especially in a headlamp application(the "w" will be lower). It will also likely be months before the "w" model comes out. You could always get it too and have both you bases covered:naughty:


----------



## Tachead (Feb 17, 2016)

newbie66 said:


> Yeah, should be similar to SC63. I think it will still need to use unprotected but who knows. Gotta wait and see.



It shouldnt "need" to use a bare cell, even the SC series doesnt need to as they only draw 5-6amps at most and there are plenty of protected cells capable of 10amps continuous. ZL just chose to go that route(mainly to easy their warranty claims imo). I think that the added level of protection is especially important in a headlamp application not to mention it is nice to have it accept a wider range of cells in general. Time will tell though.


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Feb 17, 2016)

Tachead said:


> What is your issue with the floody model? I think it is the perfect mix of flood and throw myself and find that a diffused beam is much more useful in a headlamp application. The regular version isnt great for up close uses and the full flood model has too little throw so isnt ideal for medium to far uses. Plus, the extra CRI is preferable especially in a headlamp application(the "w" will be lower). It will also likely be months before the "w" model comes out. You could always get it too and have both you bases covered:naughty:



I really like the floody model the "d" version, when you are walking with it, there is no light bounce up and down, it's really nice.


----------



## BarryH (Feb 17, 2016)

H502pr Photo Red is finally in stock, and shipping, for anyone interested. 

Mine just arrived this week after pre-ordering back in December when they first showed up on the ZL web site.

Very bright, and good true red. No hint of orange like the regular H502r which I also have. The new one has slightly darker anodizing so I can tell the two apart without powering them up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohoen (Feb 17, 2016)

Ahh, very good. I found myself here on CPF looking for a higher quality Larry type light for work. I narrowed things down to an h602w and then discovered that there weren't any for sale. This explains why. I will wait for the h603c. The higher CRI will be helpful for distinguishing wire colors anyway. Bonus. 

I'll have to read up on what people are doing for clips. Does anybody clip the h600s to their shirt? That was one thing that was really convenient about the Larry. 



ateupwithgolf said:


> So I sent Zebralight an email this afternoon asking about the release of their SC600fd MKIII plus that piqued my interest.
> 
> Here is their reply:
> 
> ...


----------



## ShishouMatt (Feb 17, 2016)

Tachead said:


> What is your issue with the floody model? I think it is the perfect mix of flood and throw myself and find that a diffused beam is much more useful in a headlamp application. The regular version isnt great for up close uses and the full flood model has too little throw so isnt ideal for medium to far uses. Plus, the extra CRI is preferable especially in a headlamp application(the "w" will be lower). It will also likely be months before the "w" model comes out. You could always get it too and have both you bases covered:naughty:




Honestly I think my issue is that I am spoiled with the Nitecore HC90 vinh modded. 

I wear a headlamp around the house when doing projects of all sorts and tinkering with stuff. So hsving focus on the item at hand is likely why I am not so impressed with the ZL.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 26, 2016)

Is there any benefit in getting a red led light? I have a red led on an old Energizer headlamp (it was my first headlamp many years ago) but I rarely used it.


----------



## Glock27 (Mar 22, 2016)

I sent Zebrlight a message asking when I could Pre-order an H603. I'm really looking forward to this light!

"We'll announce the H603 in about 2 months."







G27


----------



## newbie66 (Mar 24, 2016)

Glock27 said:


> I sent Zebrlight a message asking when I could Pre-order an H603. I'm really looking forward to this light!
> 
> "We'll announce the H603 in about 2 months."
> 
> ...



Which means a long wait before release....


----------



## Andrey (Jun 13, 2016)

Before ordering H602w I decided to ask Zebralight once again regarding expected H603c release date.
Their response was that the H603c/d and H603(w) announcement and start of pre-orders is expected in 2-3 days.


----------



## mico (Jun 14, 2016)

Andrey said:


> Before ordering H602w I decided to ask Zebralight once again regarding expected H603c release date.
> Their response was that the H603c/d and H603(w) announcement and start of pre-orders is expected in 2-3 days.


H603*w*? Just when I decided I wanted the c...


----------



## Raoh (Jun 14, 2016)

Pre-orders have started on their website

http://www.zebralight.com/H603w-18650-XHP35-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_182.html


----------



## LessDark (Jun 14, 2016)

Sweet! 

I see they wrote 69mm max battery length for the XHP35 models, is that correct? Does this mean that we can finally use protected cells with the XHP35 emitter? (unlike the SC600 III and SC63).


----------



## Glock27 (Jun 14, 2016)

Pre-Ordered an H603c. Really looking forward to this one! Almost ordered a "w" too.....perhaps next week!

G27


----------



## Glock27 (Jul 12, 2016)

Status changed to "Shipped"! Should be here by Friday!

G27


----------



## Tre_Asay (Jul 14, 2016)

Glock27 said:


> Status changed to "Shipped"! Should be here by Friday!
> 
> G27




Man that sucker is bright.
:devil:


----------



## axd (Mar 11, 2017)

I just received a ZL 502pr, but I see no significant difference with 51r and 501r :-(

should the difference be easily seen? or is this only a subtle difference?

See also https://github.com/axd1967/502pr


----------



## kj2 (Mar 11, 2017)

The r is 620-630nm and the pr is 650-670nm. There should be some difference but the question is, will YOUR eyes pick it up?
Some will notice and some won't. Plus if you r is around 630 and your pr around 650, there isn't much difference in nm.


----------



## axd (Mar 12, 2017)

If my eyes can't pick it up, what's the sense of boasting that it's "warmer/photo red"?

I feel like I've been manipulated into buying something that doesn't make any significant difference (But I'm still not convinced I did get such a "photo red" LED, I think the only way to find out is to measure the wavelength).

In fact, the H51r gives off "redder" light than the 502pr...


----------



## Connor (Mar 12, 2017)

axd said:


> If my eyes can't pick it up, what's the sense of boasting that it's "warmer/photo red"?



The human eye can see ~ 400 to 760 nm. If your eyes can't see it pick up a new set of eyes. :nana: 
Yes, the difference is subtle.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 14, 2017)

axd said:


> If my eyes can't pick it up, what's the sense of boasting that it's "warmer/photo red"?



I assume for darkroom use where extra assurance the light won't affect your photo paper, or perhaps for astronomy where some may be using filters specific to that shade of red.

Short of having a spectrometer, I'm not sure how you might test to be certain what wavelengths each of your lights is producing. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## axd (Apr 5, 2017)

Did you see this: https://github.com/axd1967/502pr/tree/master/grating

It gives an indication of spectra; seen the comparison with the SL red, which is really red, I think.those spectra speak for themselve.


----------



## axd (May 28, 2017)

Fact is that the ZebraLight H502pr is NOT "deep red"; in fact it is even less "red" than the other red LEDs. The grating setup gives a heavy indication that my eyes are right.

Communicating with ZL seems to indicate that ZL will not confirm my suspicion, and seems to blame the driver.


----------



## Genzod (May 28, 2017)

axd said:


> Fact is that the ZebraLight H502pr is NOT "deep red"; in fact it is even less "red" than the other red LEDs. The grating setup gives a heavy indication that my eyes are right.
> 
> Communicating with ZL seems to indicate that ZL will not confirm my suspicion, and seems to blame the driver.



ZL appears to be overly guarded with communication to the public. 

I once inquired of their H53c throw capability. All I got was a denial they had Intensity or throw figures and got a nebulous answer on range in its place. 

Trying to calculate the throw myself, I asked if there had been any changes to the reflector/lens geometry. A simple yes or no would have sufficed. No would mean the geometry could be ignored in my calculation. Instead, I was met with and dealt with as if I were asking specific internal dimensions for the possible sake of stealing proprietary information, and denied the appropriate response to my question.

It's not rocket science, and no one will take over the world with flashlight technology. Good grief, if I wanted to steal internal reflector geometry I would have opened up the unit myself and measured it.


----------

